# Add Actuator



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

On my car- I can hear the actuator on the passenger side- but of course its a broke piece of crap and it unlocks the door but doesnt lock the other side- if Im adding an aftermarket alarm should I replace both of the actuators with aftermarket actuators?


----------

